# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  القنوات الشيعية على الانترنت

## ريحانة الحسين

قنـــاة المنــــــــار الفضائيــــة

http://www.manartv.com.lb/NewsSite/ManarLive.aspx?********=ar


قنـــاة الأنــــــوار الفضائيــــــة


rtsp://www.alkarbalaeia.net/broadcast/live-2.rm
قنـــاة الزهــــراء الفضائيــــــــــة

http://www.alzahra.tv/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=10&Itemi d=37&lang=ar
قنــــاة الفـــــرات الفضائيـــــــة

http://www.alforattv.net/?show=pages&get=live_wmedia


قنـــــاة الكوثــــر الفضائيــــة

mms://62.220.122.12/alkawthar


قنــــــاة ســــلام الفضائيــــة

http://asx.packdeal.com/SalaamTV-ISDN.ASX

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

قنــاة أهــل البيــت الفضائيـــة

mms://66.34.130.27/wmtencoder/live.wmv



قنـــاة العــالم الفضـائيــة



rtsp://81.7.181.107:554/broadcast/alalam.rm

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

القنوات الإيرانية 
شبكة يك
http://www.irib.ir/live/tv1.asx 
شبكة دو
http://www.irib.ir/live/tv2.asx 
شبكة جهار
http://www.irib.ir/live/tv4.asx 
شبكة آموزش
http://www.irib.ir/live/amouzesh.asx 
شبكة خبر
http://www.irib.ir/live/khabar.asx 
شبكة جام جم 1
http://www.irib.ir/live/jj1.asx 
شبكة جام جم 2
http://www.irib.ir/live/jj2.asx 
شبكة جام جم 3
http://www.irib.ir/live/jj3.asx 
شبكة سحر 2
http://www.irib.ir/live/sahar2.asx 
شبكة لبيك
http://www.irib.ir/live/labbaik.asx

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

الإذاعـــة الإيرنيــــة

إذاعة طهران العربية
mms://62.220.122.9/world3

راديو سراسري
http://www.irib.ir/live/sarasari.asx

راديو فرهنكـَ
http://www.irib.ir/live/farhang.asx

راديو جوان
http://www.irib.ir/live/javanradio.asx

راديو معارف
http://www.irib.ir/live/maaref.asx

راديو بيام
http://www.irib.ir/live/payamradio.asx

راديو قرآن 
http://www.irib.ir/live/quranradio.asx

راديو صداى آشنا
http://www.irib.ir/live/sedayeashna.asx

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ريحانة الحسين
الف شكر لكِ عزيزتي وموفقة لكل خير
يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أناشيد المطر

وين قنات فور تين

----------


## دموع الوحدة

مشكورة خيتوووو بس أني مو راضيين يفتحو عندي

تحياتي
دموع الوحدة

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

> ريحانة الحسين
> الف شكر لكِ عزيزتي وموفقة لكل خير
> يسلموووووووووووووووووو



يعطيك العافيه على مرورك 

اتشرف بمرورك 

مشكووورررره اختي 


تحياتي لك

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

> وين قنات فور تين



 
مشكور اخوي بنسبه القناة فورتين

 سقطةسهوا المعذره


يعطيك العافيه على مرورك 

اتشرف بمرورك 

مشكووورررره اخوي 


تحياتي لك

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

> مشكورة خيتوووو بس أني مو راضيين يفتحو عندي
> 
> تحياتي
> دموع الوحدة



والله مش عارفه ليه مافتح معك

مشكوره على مرورك العطر

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

> مشكورة خيتوووو بس أني مو راضيين يفتحو عندي
> 
> تحياتي
> دموع الوحدة



يعطيك العافيه على مرورك 

اتشرف بمرورك 

مشكووورررره اختي 


تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو طارق

*روابط  جميلة ومفيدة* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*ريحانة الحسين* 

*على  هذه المبادرة  الحلوة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة على الموضوع 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## صالح 48

مشكورة على الفكرة الرائعة
لكن رابط قناة المنار لا يعمل
هذا رابط آخر 


http://www.almanar.com.lb/NewsSite/News.aspx

----------


## صالح 48

ولاحظت أيضا ان رابط قناة الزهراء لا يعمل
لكني دخلت من رابط آخر فظهر لي ان موقع القناة لم يفتتح بعد.
مشكورة أختي على هذه الفكر الرائعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يسلموا على هيك روابط*

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكورة اختي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على الموضوع المميز ... وهذة القنوات التي نتمنى لها النجاح

----------


## كبرياء

*يعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــطيكـ ألف عـــــــــــــــــــــااافيهـ* 

*مااننح ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرم مجهودكـ ...*

*تح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــيااتووو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## alzaki15

مشكووووووووووره اختي

----------


## طبعي حلو

جزيت خيراً على هذه القنوات 
سلامي محمل بين كفي بالدعاء

----------


## أبو سلطان

*ألف شكر*

*و دمتم*

----------


## جنون الذكريات



----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلمووووووووووووووا*
*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------

